# Best fencing for goats-



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a 3 wire electric fence that doesn't seem to work that well.
They stretch out the wire and then theres little shock.
The little ones slip right under.
Also that lamb keeps going for the greener grass of the other side of the fence.

I need to do something different next year...not sure what.

I am thinking of using either cattle panels or electric net fencing.

What is the best fencing for goats?

I will have horned boers and only one horned dairy goats. I will also have polled sheep.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I use 5ft non climb horse fencing or 5 ft chain link mostly but I also use some 5ft hog panels. No one gets out unless they manage to bust the gate or someone leaves it open.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oops, accidentally hit cattle panels.  We actually have just the basic 4 foot field fencing.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We've got chain link, it seems to work good.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We also use no climb horse fencing. It works very well for us


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

I built a 9 strand electric fence, 46 inch tall with wires at 5 inch intervals. 

I have a 12 joule Speedrite Energizer and it runs about 7000 volts. 

I upgraded to 9 wires after I saw them push through a 7 wire design. I use fiberglass posts on a 20ft spacing.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I use cattle pannels for the main pen area and 4 strand electric for the pasture. Electric can work well if you have a GOOD charger. It also helps to put the strands close together so they are less tempted to slip through--the fence doesn't have to be very high...I think mine is only 3-3 1/2 feet tall in most places.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For Boers, if you set your posts in concrete 8' apart & use field fencing youre good so long as you run some 2x4's about a third of the way up cause they're gonna rub on it & bow it out.
Cattle panels though expensive are well worth the investment.
For Boers you must think heavy duty maxiumum security. Think 150-350lb whales constantly using fence gates for whatever; for rubbing scratching standing on & generally abusing.
The best fence I ever saw was made with horse panels. Now there's a sweet fence it looks clean theres no burrs.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I have high tensil predator control electric fence with 6 wires, and a 2 jewl charger. It will leave burn mark on you! LOL! the bottom 3 wires are 6 inches apart, the top are about 10-12 inches.

They WILL NOT slip through a high tensil fence as long as the wires are close enough together, there is no slack at all in the wires. 

I can keep my dog fenced in it, and have several times. 

My escape artist ND wether who used to push out of our temp electric fence that we set up just to give us time to build our real fence, will not go near it!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

PS: my buck pen is made out of combo panels. Its OK, but he climbs a lot on it. I do feel he is safe though. And he has never gotten out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have cattle panels that are great but baby Nigerian Dwarfs can get thru.
Horse no climb is great but I have learned to use the woven not welded wire type. 
Chain link works for me also but tends to be more expensive then the woven wire.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have standard 'field fencing' but its old and worn and definitely not goat proof. Because we are living in a rental, electric fencing is my cheapest option. I have a small yard with secure, good field fencing, this is my training pen. It has a hot wire on top. Goats being curious will generally sniff the white wire and get a zap. Otherwise, I stand on the other side and tempt them to touch it by holding some feed out. They generally only need a day or two and they are scared of the white wire. Then I let them out, the rest of the five acres has the white electric tape along the top of the fence, its not 'on' but the goats think it is. It keeps them well away from the fences. 

I like cattle panels (with chicken wire on bottom to keep babies/minis in). But its expensive, and sort of a permanent fence so thats why I havent gone with it for this place.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I have 3 board wood fencing with no climb on the inside, and a strand of hot between the middle and bottom rail for the goats. 
We've never had a escape problem, and it keeps everyone happily tucked away. 

I am getting ready to open up more pastures for them, and will most likely go cheap and just do post and no climb wire with a strand of hot to discourage messing with the fence in the areas where I have to put totally new fence in. The rest I will just put no climb behind and the hot wire and be done with it!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We have a recycled 5ft chain link fence.Works great :thumb:


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

4' field fencing with posts 8' apart.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

We have every fencing known to man!! I will absolutely positively never ever buy anything but Panel's ever ever again! My hubby made me repeat this over and over again!! Wooden snow fence .... Nope lasted for awhile then they chewed the wood and bent the metal! Chainlink dog kennel panel's ......... lasted awhile then they rubbed on it so much it started stretching out at the bottom! Hot wire .... Not bad for most goat's we started with 3 row's went to 4 now there's 5 ... wire, wire, ribbon, wire, ribbon! Still have a doe and wether who break out but the rest want nothing to do with it! No climb horse fence ...... ha! Must have level ground or goat's find the weak spot and next thing you know their all climbing over it! Field fence ....... This was our initial fence for our wether's, once again must have some what level land and it must be super tight or they fold it right over! Electric net fence ........ Hubby bought me one for my b-day last summer awesome fence but once again must have a hard level ground! And well let's just say i was out of town over night and hubby had to chase the goat's!! I came home to a pretty cattle paneled winter fence for them! So far knock on wood no escape's!


----------

